# Oval atachment, oval turning



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello.
I cant find blueprints for this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX12OFJHQlg

I see idea and parts but I don't know which parts are connected and which ar moving.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't help with your inquiry Dominik but I am sure someone will be able to assist you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Decodrew said:


> Hello.
> I cant find blueprints for this
> 
> I see idea and parts but I don't know which parts are connected and which ar moving.


maybe this will help...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Meld0eGem0U


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Stick486 it's something different.


OK I found this page.
How an eccentric lathe works
































It's pretty clever idea.

And my old experiment with oval movement.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Did you get that experiment from Oliver?


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

What Oliver ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Decodrew said:


> Stick486 it's something different.
> 
> 
> And my old experiment with oval movement.


you and Oliver should get along famously...


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love your work, Dominik...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Decodrew said:


> What Oliver ?


Oliver is one of members whose whimsical creations keep us entertained such that he was recently bestowed the title Forum Contributor. His username is Gaffboat. When you get a chance check out his uploads. If you have a penchant for creating items like you posted then you two should get along famously.


----------

